# General photography / techniques subforum



## Tijn (Feb 6, 2012)

There's a gear section now, a great improvement that I like very much. In its extention it would seem fitting that there be a general photography / techniques section or subforum as well. It's not tech support, it's not gear, nor is it rumors, nor gallery. But for things like general questions about photography, such as about aperture / DOF in general, or questions about flash shooting or macro shooting techniques... It might be nice and logical to have a section for those things.


----------

